# AF312 Refurb Questions



## PapaDiesel (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello, I am in need of the process one would use to refurbish an AF312AC. Am I in the correct forum or should I be in the S guage ? As you can tell I AM A NEWBE !! I am familiar with Lionel repair but don't want to remove too many screws etc. With power on the reversing ("E")unit does work and the locomotive attempts to move forward. Had to solder the teather wires. My thoughts are to remove the boiler and clean the motor, drivers etc. I see two partially hidden screws in the front, but where do I find the other. Hopefully I can get instructions and plenty of pictures.
Thanks,


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Papa, here's a link to an exploded pic of the 310 series. Hope it will help.
http://www.hobbysurplus.com/xviews/310sk5HSS.asp


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Papadiesel, welcome to the forum! You'll find the AF stuff is generally pretty easy to work with. You've already found the screws near the front of the boiler, and you'll probably want to remove the pilot assembly (front wheels) at the front, as well. After that, look about 2/3 of the way back, underneath, for an additional screw on either side. Each screw goes through goes through a small, more-or-less rectangular plate that holds the boiiler shell to the frame. Once those are out, the whole boiler shell should lift off.

Here's a good website to start you off: http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/312_1

Best wishes!


----------



## PapaDiesel (Mar 15, 2011)

Reckers,
Thank you for the info. Probably wont be able to commence work on it until next week. I will probably have more questions in regards to parts then.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You're more than welcome, PD. If you look in the S scale section, at the very beginning, you'll find lots of sites with information, parts and so on for AF stuff. Nice to have you join us!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

On page 3, there is a thread called " dissecting a 312AC". I did the thread, and this engine is a very nice running machine, and simple to refurbish. There is also a thread on a tender for the 312 I did. Also, very simple and straight forward. You can PM me or post here for any problem you're having, or for any tips or help you may need. I have approx 25-30 locos that I've rebuilt/refurbished/repainted/restored or whatever else you might want to call it. Please feel free to contact me for any help. The worst of this project is getting the linkages synched up from one side to the other. Make sure you know the position of the linkages in regards to each other from side to side. That's the hardest part. If you don't get them right, they will bind.Good luck, and here's hoping I'll hear from you....Loren


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

PD, Loren really knows his stuff----I'd check out his thread and take advantage of his offer to help!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Reckers said:


> PD, Loren really knows his stuff----I'd check out his thread and take advantage of his offer to help!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you for the kind words, my friend.. I'm itching to dive into another loco, and I'll be attending 2 more local train shows in the next coming 2 weeks. I'm hoping to find a basket case somewhere!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Papa,

I consolidated this thread with your other 312 thread that was in the S section ... I think you'll get the best focused help/response there. We have a great group of talented AF guys here on the forum.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

....and then, there's the rest of us! *LOL*


----------

